# pics of my new 180



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

pikz. watcha think guys?

View attachment 68007


View attachment 68008


View attachment 68009

solo of 3-3.5" piraya
View attachment 68010


PJ


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

nice tank and great p's thats a lot of terns.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

thats acool tank and nice piece of wood dude!!

whats it like cleaning that substrate?

ian


----------



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

its not real wood i bought it for $5 from a friend it looks nice tho.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

damn nice tank. plexi? 
and that driftwood is sick.... and the skull - damn!

BUT... it might help to take the photo with the lights off in your room, then that way you won't get crazy reflection (you can see your whole living room!).


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

thats a cool tank.









nice fish


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

.............


----------



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

yeah but i exclude him. hes going to steinhart aquarium in SF


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Thats ok dude, i thought i was trippin out. This chronic doesn't help


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice looking fish!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice tank


----------



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

thanks guyz


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

What do you have for filtration?


----------



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

fluval 304, xp3, and a wet dry.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

sweet tank!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

cool tank & piranha...









what are u gonna do when they outgrow your tank though?? just downsize??

just curious


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Very nice tank...and nice piranha's!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

tank looks great, I dont know how someone saw that pacu in there...


----------

